# **sold** 2007 21Rs Fs In Missouri. $10.000



## sparkgap (Sep 27, 2007)

FOR SALE $10,000.00 Firm ***SOLD***
This is a 2007 Outback Travel Trailer Model 21RS. I purchased it in April, 2007 at Freedom RV Center in O'Fallon, Mo.
I have made several trips with most of the trips being weekends in Missouri; we did make one trip to NE PA and one trip to Cocoa Beach Florida. I estimate total mileage to be between 5-6 thousand.
The camper has always been stored under the carport as seen in the photo. This past November I replaced both of the storage batteries with the biggest RV/Marine batteries I could get. This a 3 season camper and I believe that if the heat was in use it would be a 4 season camper. The under belly is completely insulated and the heat ducts are located in the under belly.

Spec:
Shipping Weight: 4565, Carrying Capacity: 1935, Hitch: 375, Ex. Length; 22'1", Ex. Width: 8'
Ext. Height:, 10'3", Tire Size 205/75D14C, Awning Length: 15'.
6 gal. gas/electric water heater, 50 gal. Fresh water tank, 40 gal. black tank, 40 gal. gray tank.

Sleeping: Queen Bed Rear Slide, Sofa Bed, Dining to Bed and 2 bunks
Besides the full kitchen, it has and outside 2 burner stove and a sink with H/C water.

Also includes 12,000 hitch and Reese sway control.

Do to continuing health problems. we really need to make a fast sale on our Outback

Contact, Bob Sliger, 314-609-3301 or e-mail to [email protected]


----------

